# 2010 Outback 270Bh For Sale



## Duffman (Mar 8, 2010)

Excellently maintained and lightly used Keystone Outback 270BH for sale. This camper is great, but we do not use it enough to justify keeping it. I will also include the excellent Husky Centerline Weight Distributing and Sway Control Hitch, and all hoses and accessories needed to start camping. Tows easily with my 1/2 ton Dodge Pickup. Trailer is in the Chesapeake, VA area and I can deliver within 100 miles. $17,600 obo.


----------

